# Hospital Police



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

I noticed police officers that work in hospitals are unarmed. When I was reading the job postings for a hospital police officer it does not require that you graduate from a police academy. However, some would like law enforcement experience or an associates degree. 

Lately, there has been several hospital shootings nationwide and I feel like a police officer working in a hospital should be armed.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

I would go out on a limb and say that any cop worth their salt, would expect that another COP be armed. If their job isn't sworn, and they are expected to observe and report, while unarmed, then do just that.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

MTA2010 said:


> I noticed police officers that work in hospitals are unarmed. When I was reading the job postings for a hospital police officer it does not require that you graduate from a police academy. However, some would like law enforcement experience or an associates degree.
> 
> Lately, there has been several hospital shootings nationwide and I feel like a *police* *officer* working *Anywhere*should be armed.
> 
> What do you guys think?


FIFY.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

I would like some username etymology... Mass Teachers Association 2010?


----------



## Robocop (Jun 16, 2010)

Having worked in the healthcare security area I can tell you those who are sworn officers of the state should be licensed to carry a firearm. BIDMC separates between security and police and they do carry. You have to blame administration however because in many instances they are looking at the situation from a totally different perspective. One that is clouded by fear and ego, which unfortunately being just a worker leaves little in the way of getting your point across. I wish I could tell you some of the conversations that have come up regarding not equipping officers with firearms. The way I see it, either be a full fledge law enforcement agency or public safety/security. Being in that gray are only leaves room for assumptions and misguidance.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

5-0 said:


> I would like some username etymology... Mass Teachers Association 2010?


Massive Tits & Ass 2010?

Manly Transvestite Association 2010?

Mini Testicle Academy 2010?


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Excellent feedback as always, thanks gents.


----------

